# It's really sad, my wife's feelings are hurt



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My wife has used Facebook for almost a decade. Keeps up with nephews, nieces and lots of friends. A few hundred folks and her correspond. It's not my thing it's hers. 

Last night she read the article I shared with her about witches planning on putting a curse on trump. She thought what a bunch of idiots. She found their Facebook page and wrote and I quote. 

The only thing more crazy then trump is a bunch of self professed witches thinking they can cast a spell on him. Un quote

She got such flaming responses including a spelled out four letter word you and I hope you die comment. She politely went to block that user and make it so she wouldn't have to read her hate, and suddenly found her account deleted by Facebook. Gone. Poof. 10 years of family photos and history gone. Unbelievable the hatred of this left.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You should read Cuckerbergs Manifesto about 'recreating the world facebook created'

They can determine whats hateful and whats 'fake news'...Ive had my account deleted for calling out tards before; par for course is death threats and vulgarity.

Even worse when you lose all of those memories, hope you can appeal it somehow

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's sad to hear that happen, FYI, I opened a Facebook account about 5,6 years ago, to many ghosts in my closet started showing themselves so I closed my account, never to go back.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Fake book has been on rampage for the past several days at least trying to shed Christians and or maybe Trump supporters. I spent half a day yesterday trying to get rehooked after they unplugged me. Happening to everybody in my pal book too. Hope things work out for Mama. At least we can still chat on here. Pretty sure they are being sympathetic to the fake news agencies


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> My wife has used Facebook for almost a decade. Keeps up with nephews, nieces and lots of friends. A few hundred folks and her correspond. It's not my thing it's hers.
> 
> Last night she read the article I shared with her about witches planning on putting a curse on trump. She thought what a bunch of idiots. She found their Facebook page and wrote and I quote.
> 
> ...


That's too bad. In the usual Liberal style they have to stifle/silence any speech that does not support their agenda.

I deleted my FB about 8 years ago. Thing is you can NEVER delete your account. It's always there. Once you "delete" it the next time you sign in it pops up. I learned this when I got a new phone and was transferring my stuff from the old phone. It synced and logged into FB without me knowing. I would suggest she try logging in at a later date or try from another device. One other piece of advice, make sure she is logged out before you go to use the computer. If you are logged in FB tracks everything you do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never mind. I still cant type anything rational on Fake Book. It seems to be show time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That sucks! I hope she can some how retrieve the photos and such, then back them up. One is none two is one and so forth. This is a terrible lesson to be forced to learn. Have back ups everywhere and be prepared for the worst when you pee in a liberals cornflakes. It doesn't matter if your correct and/or polite about it.


----------



## Reg_Johnson (Jun 29, 2016)

If you are sharing photos with family and trying to keep in touch with people you otherwise wouldn't, fine, use your real identity. Otherwise, there is no reason to use your real identity. If you want to go making comments, use a false identity.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

stowlin said:


> My wife has used Facebook for almost a decade. Keeps up with nephews, nieces and lots of friends. A few hundred folks and her correspond. It's not my thing it's hers.
> 
> Last night she read the article I shared with her about witches planning on putting a curse on trump. She thought what a bunch of idiots. She found their Facebook page and wrote and I quote.
> 
> ...


 @stowlin really sorry to hear what happened to your wife. my wife has a facebook account and really enjoys keeping up with people. I have never seen such times as these. Tell your wife she has our sympathy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems like the good times are over. Yesterday that made me pick out my friends to get rehooked. They kept showing pics of my my friends and demand I pick them out. They showed a full page of Sarah Palin with nobodyody to match her with. The libtards have went nuts. Be ready to rumble.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I always called it Face Plant and Mrs Stowlin is an example why.
FB-I don't own one and don't want one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Face book and other social media are all about PC. You can dislike all you want as long as it is their PC hate. But go against their PC and you are done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@stowlin,
Tell Mrs stowlin to not spend one more second worrying about the facebook crap. She'll be better off without it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@stowlin,

too bad she lost all, what about cloud storage for her stuff?

It appears that all those in management there are leftwing bastards, licorice root suckers.

My daughter had an account, dumped it 4 or 5 years ago after posting she was for Romney, the hate she got was unreal.

Myself, never had an account, never will, plus no tweeting, no interest in any of it either.

This is really the only place I electronically reside, until they throw me out.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Facebook refugees, consider PrepperForums. An island of sanity in a sea of liberalism.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Facebook refugees, consider PrepperForums. An island of sanity in a sea of liberalism.


Sanity? :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry she had to go through that @stowlin . I hear stories like that and it just confirms my decision to have never joined Fake book or any of the other social media nonsense. Call me old fashioned.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I did facebook about 10 years ago. After three weeks I though what a GD waste of time. I would rather straighten old nails and crack cold ones... you know, useful stuff.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Tell your wife to lick her wounds and then....get vocal about what happened.

She may or may not get involved in politics, but making sure she voices her opinion over what Facebook did to her is one little thing she can do to...fight back.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't waste my time with Fake Book or twitter. Got better things to do with my time. Besides, I waist enough time here! LOL.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

@stowlin Sorry people mistreated your wife. My advice is different from others here, I believe you and her should fight back. Contact Facebook and demand a reason for your accounts deactivation and demand it be reinstated. If that doesn't work then make a new account and start over. I'm sick of the left claiming certain areas to be their own, its time they realized that there are quiet a few of us conservatives out here that know how to turn a computer on and are tech savy. We're not going to retreat and run away to our safe spaces because they want to bully and try to intimidate. Nope, their going to have to be equally exposed to our opinions and ideas as we are theirs.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It is amazing a bakery can't tell a gay couple they won't make them a cake, but a social media company can tell a decent lady she can't have a political opinion other than theirs.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> It is amazing a bakery can't tell a gay couple they won't make them a cake, but a social media company can tell a decent lady she can't have a political opinion other than theirs.


That's how liberals think, do as I say, not like I do.....


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Contacting FB should be enough to get the account back. My guess is that FB itself had nothing to do it with it other than an automated process triggered by a group of bullies using the report account tool. It's a favorite technique of the overly sensitive - dogpile on anyone that they don't agree with or who "hurts their feelings."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That is really too bad. I have nothing to do with FB myself, never have and never will.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

What I tell my wife all the time is. To quote "The waterboy" "Mama say facebook da Debil"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife is a teacher, and has related to me that some modern children have actually committed suicide after reading things like this on the 'net.

As a boomer (and inactive MC member) this personally baffles me while I know it exists. If I heard trash talk, my firs impression would be to go find the perpetrator and remark, "I hear you've been looking for me."

My wife is also the kind of person who feel everyone must love her. If she goes to a teachers' even and 49 others like her and one ghoul gives her the stink-eye it hurts her feelings, sometimes for days.

While I cannot relate, I just try to support her. I've been told by many women that when a female partner "vents" they do not want suggestions of advice, they just want a listener.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife is a teacher, and has related to me that some modern children have actually committed suicide after reading things like this on the 'net.

As a boomer (and inactive MC member) this personally baffles me while I know it exists. If I heard trash talk, my first impression would be to go find the perpetrator and remark, "I hear you've been looking for me."

My wife is also the kind of person who feel everyone must love her. If she goes to a teachers' even and 49 others like her and one ghoul gives her the stink-eye it hurts her feelings, sometimes for days.

While I cannot relate, I just try to support her. I've been told by many women that when a female partner "vents" they do not want suggestions of advice, they just want a listener.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife is a teacher, and has related to me that some modern children have actually committed suicide after reading things like this on the 'net.

As a boomer (and inactive MC member) this personally baffles me while I know it exists. If I heard trash talk, my first impression would be to go find the perpetrator and remark, "I hear you've been looking for me."

My wife is also the kind of person who feel everyone must love her. If she goes to a teachers' event and 49 others like her and one ghoul gives her the stink-eye it hurts her feelings, sometimes for days.

While I cannot relate, I just try to support her. I've been told by many women that when a female partner "vents" they do not want suggestions of advice, they just want a listener.


----------



## lupine14 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> That's too bad. In the usual Liberal style they have to stifle/silence any speech that does not support their agenda.
> 
> I deleted my FB about 8 years ago. Thing is you can NEVER delete your account. It's always there. Once you "delete" it the next time you sign in it pops up. I learned this when I got a new phone and was transferring my stuff from the old phone. It synced and logged into FB without me knowing. I would suggest she try logging in at a later date or try from another device. One other piece of advice, make sure she is logged out before you go to use the computer. If you are logged in FB tracks everything you do.


I hope you don't mind going into a bit more detail about this mysterious 'syncing' without you knowing about it, for I have never seen that in action. I got a 'faceberg' account a few years ago, hoping to keep track of my brother who lives in another state, and have for the most part, completely ignored it since then - I discovered that Brother had been doing likewise anyway. I have had two new phones and a new tablet activated in the last three years, all of which had the faceberg pre-installed and those apps didn't do a single thing on their own, just sat there, till I got rid of them. I had and have Android systems on Samsung devices - could you perhaps have an Apple iPhone problem here and not just a FB one? Apple and FB are certainly two libtard peas in a pod so why should we be surprised if they work in concert?

You're definitely right about remembering to log out of there when you go browse someplace else because FB will track you. I hope they enjoy tracking me around while I'm shopping organic pet food and stuffy academic material that hasn't been controversial since the Middle Ages.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

lupine14 said:


> I hope you don't mind going into a bit more detail about this mysterious 'syncing' without you knowing about it, for I have never seen that in action. I got a 'faceberg' account a few years ago, hoping to keep track of my brother who lives in another state, and have for the most part, completely ignored it since then - I discovered that Brother had been doing likewise anyway. I have had two new phones and a new tablet activated in the last three years, all of which had the faceberg pre-installed and those apps didn't do a single thing on their own, just sat there, till I got rid of them. I had and have Android systems on Samsung devices - could you perhaps have an Apple iPhone problem here and not just a FB one? Apple and FB are certainly two libtard peas in a pod so why should we be surprised if they work in concert?
> 
> You're definitely right about remembering to log out of there when you go browse someplace else because FB will track you. I hope they enjoy tracking me around while I'm shopping organic pet food and stuffy academic material that hasn't been controversial since the Middle Ages.


The syncing, I believe, was caused by my Google account. Once I entered it into the phone (Samsung S5) it started going crazy syncing my Gmail and contacts. I didn't even know it logged into my FB account until I accidentally hit the short cut on the phone and it opened. There it was just as I had left it (when I actually "deleted" it).

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## lupine14 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> The syncing, I believe, was caused by my Google account. Once I entered it into the phone (Samsung S5) it started going crazy syncing my Gmail and contacts. I didn't even know it logged into my FB account until I accidentally hit the short cut on the phone and it opened. There it was just as I had left it (when I actually "deleted" it).
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


That's interesting. I didn't get my own Gmail synced until I logged into that account on the new device; just 'activating' it with my carrier wasn't enough to do it. I had however, already transferred my contacts info when I transferred everything else with the Smart Switch app - which works pretty well, by the way. Did you give FB your Gmail address? I did not, so that may have made all the difference. It would be too much to expect that Google and FB are not chummy too.

Another thing: I live way out in the boonies and don't have a very fast connection so as a rule, I don't allow any automatic updating or syncing of anything at all on any of my devices lest it hang me up when I'm trying to do something else online. I've noticed, especially in the last year, that both are turned on by default in most of our most-frequently-used apps and now we have to go through the settings of each one and stop them, both in the individual apps settings menus and in application manager. I found extra 'options' this year I'd never seen before in my messaging and mail apps, that you can't see unless it occurs to you to scroll down, like an 'override' of your 'do not disturb' settings for notifications, some of which are silly news feeds and ads that those apps never had before, turned on by default! Sneaky!


----------

